# Vergleich der Distributionen



## Gabi (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich habe eigendlich eine so änhliche Frage schon mal gestellt!
Aber ich bin immer noch nicht ganz sicher ... !

Ich möchte gerne wissen welchen Unterschied die beschriebenen
Linux-Dis. haben:

Suse
RedHart (ich hoffe das schreibt man so)
Debian
Und ganz neu (für mich):
Knoppix3.1!

Da ja alle auch KDE3 benutzen (glaube ich zu mindest), weiss ich echt nicht mehr was besser ist!

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich Linux Neuling bin und irgendwie kämpfe von Windows weg zu kommen.
Suse 8.1 habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit gekauft!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (6. Februar 2003)

*hmm,*

wow, damit wirst du wieder einen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln  
Fakt 1 ist =>

Es gibt nicht 'Die beste Distri.'

Fakt 2 ist =>

'Über Fakt 1 lässt sich trefflich streiten' 

Wie auch immer, als Knoppix würd ich hier mal rausnehmen da es sich hier primär um ein Megageniales Livesystm handelt, welches direkt auf CD läuft und keinerlei HD braucht. Es basiert auf Debian und hier geht es zum offiziellen Knoppixboard =>
http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/
http://www.linuxtag.org/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl

So und die anderen 3 kann man unterscheiden in die kommerziellen und freien Distries.
Firmen sind SuSE, RedHat (ohne r) oder auch Mandrake (haste vergessen), diese geben ihre eigenen Distributionen raus, unterscheiden tun sie sich aber im Prinzip nur durch die verschiedenen Installer und verschiedenen kleineren Unterschieden, die aber nicht wirklich ins gewicht fallen. Alle drei verwenden rpm als Paketformat. Naja und SuSE ist aus Deutschland und in Deutschland Marktführer, RH ist USA und dort Marktführer und Mandrake ist aus Frankreich und dort Marktführer, such es dir halt aus. Von den mitgelieferten Programmen her gesehen sind es marginale Unterschiede. Zu vergleichen hier =>
http://gddistrowatch.tuwien.ac.at/
bei Debian handelt es sich um ein freies Umfeld das Debian pflegt, deshalb ist es aber nicht weniger Effizient nur manchmal sind die Debianpakete erst später zu bekommen und die Updates von Version zu Version ist etwas langfristiger. Der Installer ist nicht wirklich was für absolute Neulinge (das ist so, man muss immer von DAU ausgehen !) dafür ist das System ansich wohl stabiler, aber das ist eher was wo sich Freaks drüber streiten und der Laie staunt und es garnicht bemerkt  Joo, was kann ich noch dazu sagen ? 

NIMM REDHAT !!! I love it *grins* *flamewar anzettel*

[EDIT]
Ach ja, was an Debian aber superklasse ist, ist das Paketsystem apt ! Find ich noch besser als rpm. Aber Puristen sagen eh dass nur selbstcompilieren echt ist.


----------



## Christoph (6. Februar 2003)

SUSE 9


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Februar 2003)

@JoelH: VOLLFLAME! 

Okay, Joe hat es schon angesprochen, es gibt keine "beste" Distribution. Es kommt immer nur auf das Know-How eines Anwenders an und wofür er es verwenden will.

Distributionen wie RedHat, SuSE, Mandrake etc. zeichnen sich durch ihre (teilweise) einfache Konfiguration aus da man wie bei Windows einfach "Klick-and-Run" machen kann.

Debian ist eben was für Hardcore-Freaks wie mich!  Ich benutze es momentan als Server-System für mein internes Netzwerk @ home. Als Workstation gebe ich mich mit SuSE 8.1 zufrieden weil ich nicht die Lust und Zeit momentan habe nochmal ein ordentliches Debian-System aufzusetzen. Es benötigt viel Zeit und intensives Wissen über die Software, Hardware. Vieles muss man von Hand konfigurieren, da gibt es keine Oberflächen wie KDE oder GNOME.

Wenn Du genügend Zeit hast Dich damit ernsthaft auseinanderzusetzen, dann empfehle ich Dir Debian zu studieren. Es ist meistens sicherer und stabiler als eine andere Distri und Du sitzt recht nah an der Konfig weil Du es selbst machst.
Wenn Du keine Zeit hast, dann sind Distri's wie Mandrake (nicht mein Fall), RedHat (geht mir inzwischen auch auf den Geist) und SuSE (Alternativlösung, ist nicht mal so schlecht!) besser für Dich geeignet.

Ich will jetzt niemandem zu nahe treten und niemanden beleidigen, aber:
Linux sollte nicht einfach so genutzt werden um sagen zu können, man braucht kein MS mehr. Windows ist seit 2000 sehr ausgereift. Linux erfordert von den Benutzern ein Verständnis für den Aufbau und die Struktur von diesem System.
Da ich Dich schon kenne (hab Dir schonmal geholfen, lange lange her ) ist das okay.
@alleanderen: Ich sage ausdrücklich das es keine Beleidigung sein soll und kein Angriff. Ich wollte das nur mal loswerden.


----------



## JoelH (6. Februar 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *@JoelH: VOLLFLAME! *


Juhuuuu *gg*





> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *
> Linux sollte nicht einfach so genutzt werden um sagen zu können, man braucht kein MS mehr. Windows ist seit 2000 sehr ausgereift. *


Jupp, das stimmt alles im allem, aber erst wenn auch die Leute Linux nutzen können die sich eben nicht mehr damit beschäftigen wollen ist Linux ein vollendetes Desktopsystem. Dies ist eben die Kehrseite der Medallie, wobei das jetzt ja nichtmal negativ sein muss.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Februar 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *...erst wenn auch die Leute Linux nutzen können die sich eben nicht mehr damit beschäftigen wollen ist Linux ein vollendetes Desktopsystem. Dies ist eben die Kehrseite der Medallie, wobei das jetzt ja nichtmal negativ sein muss. *



Da hast Du allerdings auch wieder recht. Das Problem ist nur das die Oberflächen seien es KDE, GNOME etc. noch nicht den Standard erreicht haben. Sie sind "saugut", das will ich nicht bestreiten, aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch zu wenig "fehlerfreie" Programme die man ordentlich nutzen kann.

btw: Kennst Du ein Proggy wie Dreamweaver für Linux? Find näm(h)lich (dämlich ) keins!

P.S.: Quanta kenn ich schon, normal, aber ich will eins mit WYSIWYG-Editor!


----------



## Gabi (6. Februar 2003)

Hi JoelH, digi,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 




> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *
> Da ich Dich schon kenne (hab Dir schonmal geholfen, lange lange her ) ist das okay.
> *


Ich weiss, ja. Es ist lange her. Ich freue mich immer etwas von Dir
zu lesen, weil Du klar und deutlich schreibst und es auf den Punkt bringst. 



> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *
> btw: Kennst Du ein Proggy wie Dreamweaver für Linux? Find näm(h)lich (dämlich ) keins!
> 
> ...


Da gehts Dir so wie mir!  

JoelH: Hast natürlich auch klar und deutlich geschrieben!!  
Mir ist jetzt ein bisschen wohler um nicht zu sagen, jetzt passts! ;-)  
(ein paar Fragen werden mit der Zeit allerdings schon noch kommen) Also los seid Ihr mich noch nicht! 

Danke noch mal und liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Februar 2003)

interressante skulpturen


----------



## Gabi (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *interressante skulpturen  *



Vielen Dank!!!  

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## mipooh (30. August 2003)

*Etwas kommt dabei zu kurz*

Aber das sehe ich bereits seit geraumer Zeit, auch in vielen Diskussionen über Linux.

Nämlich die Kosten und Abhängigkeiten bei Software. Es ist ja schön und gut, wenn man etwas gutes bekommt, auch dafür zu zahlen. Dummerweise kann man bei manchen gleich einen Dauerauftrag schreiben, eben leider auch bei manchen Linux-Distributionen, die, sicher unbeabsichtigt, durch kleine wirksame Mittel dafür sorgen, dass man beim nächsten Update wieder neu kauft.

Und ein Grund von Windows und Dreamweaver-Konsorten wegzukommen, ist deren Unverschämtheit.
Ich hatte Dreamweaver über eine Kopie kennengelernt. Ich fand es sehr gut (damals noch, vor 8 Monaten) und habe es fairerweise gekauft. Makromedia ist unverschämt genug, mir nach 8 Monaten ein Update anzubieten für 450$ (798$ hatte ich bereits bezahlt)

Die Preise für MS Software sind ebenso absolut übertrieben. Habe ich auch mehrfach bezahlt.

Meine Entscheidung, alles was teuer war kommt in den Müll. Ich werde ab sofort nur noch freie Software benutzen, auch wenn sie Geld kostet, aber frei muss sie sein. Das heisst für mich, wenn die Distributionspolitik sich nicht ändert, bleibt eigentlich nur Debian.(als Linux)

Der Grund ist in erster Linie nicht Geld, sondern die Respektlosigkeit der Anbieter, die ich mir nicht länger bieten lasse. Wenn ich dafür Nachteile wie Verzicht auf einige Funktionen in Kauf nehmen muss, kann ich das eher akzeptieren, als zuzulassen, dass man mich wie eine Milchkuh behandelt.  

Raubkopieren ist für mich nicht die Alternative, da ich mich nicht auf dasselbe Niveau begeben will wie MS, Makromedia und die anderen Abzocker.

Übrigens ganz interessant, hier (Thailand) kannst Du Dir nach Linux die Hacken ablaufen. Ebenso nach einer Lizenz für MS. Aber auf allen Computern läuft XP. Wenn Du nach Linux fragst wird gegrinst, ebenso bei der Frage nach Lizenz. Grosse Firmen vertreiben in Supermärkten Computer mit vorinstalliertem XP incl. Office, ohne Lizenz.

Wenn Du mal mit der Verkäuferin redest, bekommst Du ein paar Passwörter zur Auswahl auf einen Zettel geschrieben (weil sie gerade nicht wissen, welches zu Deinem Computer passt)

Alles was teuer ist, gibt es hier(kopiert), ganze Buchläden voller Bücher über Dreamweaver, Photoshop, MS-Produkte. Die Thai haben ja eine andere Schrift, also können sie mit einem Programm in Englisch allein nichts anfangen. Lizenz? mai mi.(Haben wir nicht)


----------



## webjumper (30. August 2003)

Der Vergleich von Linux Distributionen ist nicht vorteilhaft, denn es gibt sowohl Vorzüge z.B. in Debian oder in Suses 8.2 er Linux. Aber im Grunde gibt es nur ein Linux. Was mir gut an Suse 8.2 geällt ist die updtaefunktion mit YAST. YAST ist von Suse eigens entwickelt worden und hat die rechte darauf.


----------



## JohannesR (31. August 2003)

*Re: Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Marcus R. _
> *btw: Kennst Du ein Proggy wie Dreamweaver für Linux? Find näm(h)lich (dämlich ) keins!*



Hast du schonmal WML getestet? Ist kein WYSIWYG, aber eine (für mich) völlig neue erfahrung.


----------



## Sway (1. September 2003)

> Was mir gut an Suse 8.2 geällt ist die updtaefunktion mit YAST. YAST ist von Suse eigens entwickelt worden und hat die rechte darauf.



Updatefunktion? Ich hab Debian und das Updaten is total simple. *apt-get update* - *apt-get upgrade* oder *apt-get dist-upgrade* in die Konsole eingeben und schwups hat man sein Update. Es soll sogar ne GUI dafür geben, hab ich aber bisher noch nicht getestet.


Ich hab in der letzten Zeit ein paar Distris gestetet. 

RedHat - Fand ich als Anfänger sehr ansprechend, doch irgenwie hatte ich immer n paar Probleme (mit sicherheit war der User schuld, war halt mein Anfang)

Suse - Ich finde Suse einfach total überladen. Da ich Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte hatte und YAST/SAX2 gemacht haben, was sie wollten, fand ich diese Distri total Windows-like. 

Mandrake - Die Version 9.0 is nicht so der Brüller gewesen, doch 9.1 hat mich total überrascht. Die installation lief Problemlos, Alle Festplatten (FAT und NTFS) wurden automatisch gemounted und die Einstellmöglichkeiten waren einfach nur super. Für Anfänger gibts Tools, der Profi kann OHNE Probleme die Configs per Hand ändern. Also wenn jemand umsteigen will, dann lege ich ihm diese Distri ans Herz. 
p.s.: die aktuellsten Versionen sind auf den CDs

Knopix - Ich hab die CD Version getestet. Da es auf Debian (tested) basiert und ich das ganze System klasse fand, kam gleich die nächste Distri...

Debian - Erst hab ich "Woody" installiert.. *Achtung: Sehr veraltet ist, aber die Offizielle Version.* Nach dem Upgrade auf SID (unstable) und meinem ersten selbstgebackenen Kernel bin ich begeistert. Für jemanden der nicht wirklich Ahnung von Linux hat ist es vermutlich unmöglich das ganze System gut zum laufen zu kriegen. Ansonsten meine Nr.1







Schau mal hier, da gibts ne Liste die dich sicher interessieren wird. Da werden alternativprogramm von Windowsversionen gelistet. 
http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-german/


----------



## Gabi (2. September 2003)

*Linux - Windows*



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Hast du schonmal WML getestet? Ist kein WYSIWYG, aber eine (für mich) völlig neue erfahrung. *



Hi Ihr alle!

*Johannes:* Der Link funktioniert scheinbar nicht!

Also leider klebe ich immer noch an Windows!  
Da gibts zwei relevante Gründe:
1.) Die Programme

1.1)Gimp ist gut, aber leider *wollen* oder möchten die Programmierer
die Benutzerfreundlichkeit von Gimp "nicht" verbessern! Denn wenn man 
bei einem einzelnen Prog. vier oder fünf Fenster offen hat und dann
suchen muss wo die Werkzeuge ect. ... sind, ist dann schon zermürbend!
Ich denke, *noch* keine Alternative zum Photoshop!

1.2) WYSIWYG Editor. Gibt es keinen ... also ich hab noch keinen gefunden.

1.3) Star Office oder Koffice (oder wie heist das gleich?).
Ich habe das mal getestet. Einen Text geschrieben ausgetruckt, wunderbar.
Das selbe mit MS Office. Da gibts dann schon ein paar Unterschiede.

Noch krasser wirds, wenn man unter Linux im Excel (Star Office) etwas macht und dann im MS Office (Excel) importiert und bearbeiten möchte, ganz zu schweigen beim Ausdruck! 

1.4) Installieren von Programmen
Für einen Anfänger wie mich unüberschaubar. Also irre kompliziert!

1.5) Netzwerk
hmm ... Windows kein Problem, Linux ...?

1.6) Spiele
Die geilsten Spiele (bin allerdings keine permanente Spielerin) laufen unter Linux klarer weise nicht

2.) Die Geschwindigkeit
Da ich leider noch im Besitz eines "ur alten" Rechner bin (550 Mhz), fällt das denke ich, besonders auf. Wenn ich unter Windows ein Prog. starte, sagen wir mal Netscape, dann benötigt das starten von Netscape unter Linux mind. die doppelte Zeit wie unter Windows!

So lange diese Punkte bestehen, wird Linux wohl kein ernsthafter Konkurent sein! Wenn diese nicht wären, wäre ich jedoch ab sofort eine Linux Fanatikerin und könnte mich endlich von Micosoft lösen

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. September 2003)

> 1.1)Gimp ist gut, aber leider wollen oder möchten die Programmierer
> die Benutzerfreundlichkeit von Gimp "nicht" verbessern! Denn wenn man
> bei einem einzelnen Prog. vier oder fünf Fenster offen hat und dann
> suchen muss wo die Werkzeuge ect. ... sind, ist dann schon zermürbend!


Photoshop besteht auch aus 4 oder 5 verschiedenen Fenstern... 
Mag sein, dass Gimp etwas "ungewohnt" für Photoshop-User ist, aber das kann man ja selbst ändern - wenn man es nur will. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass man mit Gimp genau so gute Bilder machen kann wie mit Photoshop.



> 1.2) WYSIWYG Editor. Gibt es keinen ... also ich hab noch keinen gefunden.


Kommt drauf an für was, für HTML muss man sowas nicht unbedingt haben. Und zum Zusammenklicken von GUI-Anwendungen gibt es schon verschiedene Tools (Glade, Qt-Designer).



> 1.3) Star Office oder Koffice (oder wie heist das gleich?).
> Ich habe das mal getestet. Einen Text geschrieben ausgetruckt, wunderbar.
> Das selbe mit MS Office. Da gibts dann schon ein paar Unterschiede.


Star Office ist AFAIK gar nicht mehr in aktuellen Linux-Versionen vorhanden, sondern wurde durch OpenOffice.org ersetzt, was von der Oberfläche teilweise stark an MS-Office erinnert.



> Noch krasser wirds, wenn man unter Linux im Excel (Star Office) etwas macht und dann im MS Office (Excel) importiert und bearbeiten möchte, ganz zu schweigen beim Ausdruck!


OOo kann wunderbar Dokumente und Arbeitsmappen aus MS-Office importieren und darstellen - allerdings nicht speichern. Wenn MS-Office nicht mit den OOo-Dateiformaten umgehen kann, ist das kein Linux-Problem. 



> 1.4) Installieren von Programmen
> Für einen Anfänger wie mich unüberschaubar. Also irre kompliziert!


Was ist an "rpm -i <paketname>" unüberschaubar? Für die etwas komplizierteren Installationen gibt es aber im Normalfall eine Readme-Datei mit Installationsanweisung und manche Produkte werden sogar mit einem grafischen Installer wie z.B. Installshield ausgeliefert.



> 1.5) Netzwerk
> hmm ... Windows kein Problem, Linux ...?


Wohl eher andersrum. 



> 1.6) Spiele
> Die geilsten Spiele (bin allerdings keine permanente Spielerin) laufen unter Linux klarer weise nicht


Kommt drauf an, welche Art Spiele Du haben willst. UT und Half Life laufen unter Linux nicht, aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, noch Windows zusätzlich installiert zu haben. 



> 2.) Die Geschwindigkeit
> Da ich leider noch im Besitz eines "ur alten" Rechner bin (550 Mhz), fällt das denke ich, besonders auf. Wenn ich unter Windows ein Prog. starte, sagen wir mal Netscape, dann benötigt das starten von Netscape unter Linux mind. die doppelte Zeit wie unter Windows!


Wer sagt Dir das? Es gibt neben KDE und Gnome auch noch schnellere Windowmanager, wie beispielsweise XFCE. Du solltest auch bedenken, dass die grafische Oberfläche nur ein Zusatz zum eigentlichen Betriebssystem ist und nicht - wie von Microsoft - als das Betriebssystem selbst verkauft wird.


----------



## Gabi (2. September 2003)

woooow, da spricht ein vollblut Linux-User 



> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> Photoshop besteht auch aus 4 oder 5 verschiedenen Fenstern...



Ja, da magst Du schon recht haben. Nur ist es beim Psp so, dass ein Fenster das Arbeits Fenster darstellt und die weiteren sind "über" dem Arbeitsfenster.
Bei Gimp ist es so, zb. das Arbeitsfenster --> Werkzeuge. Wenn man nun die Werkzeuge anklickt, ist das Arbeitsfenster weg! Also im Hintergrund, nicht so bei PSP



> Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass man mit Gimp genau so gute Bilder machen kann wie mit Photoshop.



Das kann man bestimmt, wenns nur nicht so umständlich wäre ....



> Kommt drauf an für was, für HTML muss man sowas nicht unbedingt haben. Und zum Zusammenklicken von GUI-Anwendungen gibt es schon verschiedene Tools (Glade, Qt-Designer).



Das stimmt, unbedingt nicht! Aber eine Zeitersparnis wäre es dennoch



> Star Office ist AFAIK gar nicht mehr in aktuellen Linux-Versionen vorhanden, sondern wurde durch OpenOffice.org ersetzt, was von der Oberfläche teilweise stark an MS-Office erinnert.
> OOo kann wunderbar Dokumente und Arbeitsmappen aus MS-Office importieren und darstellen - allerdings nicht speichern. Wenn MS-Office nicht mit den OOo-Dateiformaten umgehen kann, ist das kein Linux-Problem.



hmm ... das könnte man jetzt auch umtrehen! OOo --> MS wunderbar, MS --> OOo nicht .... umgetreht: MS --> OOo wunderbar, OOo --> MS nicht! Naja ... 



> Was ist an "rpm -i <paketname>" unüberschaubar? Für die etwas komplizierteren Installationen gibt es aber im Normalfall eine Readme-Datei mit Installationsanweisung und manche Produkte werden sogar mit einem grafischen Installer wie z.B. Installshield ausgeliefert.
> 
> 
> Wohl eher andersrum.



hmm ... denke ich nicht, denn unter Windows klicke ich ein "setup.exe" an und schon macht sich die ganze Sache.



> Kommt drauf an, welche Art Spiele Du haben willst. UT und Half Life laufen unter Linux nicht, aber es spricht ja nichts dagegen, noch Windows zusätzlich installiert zu haben.



Zb: TombRaider oder ein Autorennspiel ect. ... da schauen die Linux-User durch die Finger!



> Wer sagt Dir das? Es gibt neben KDE und Gnome auch noch schnellere Windowmanager, wie beispielsweise XFCE. Du solltest auch bedenken, dass die grafische Oberfläche nur ein Zusatz zum eigentlichen Betriebssystem ist und nicht - wie von Microsoft - als das Betriebssystem selbst verkauft wird.



Naja, XFCE kenn ich nicht (noch nicht)!  

Liebe Grüße Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (2. September 2003)

*Re: Linux - Windows*



			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Ihr alle!
> 1.2) WYSIWYG Editor. Gibt es keinen ... also ich hab noch keinen gefunden.


Das hängt damit zusammen das UNIX ein Profisystem für Programmierer war und Linux als UNIX abkömmling ungefair die selbe Usergruppe hat.
Wenn bedarf an WYSIWYG besteht dann wird den auch jemand erfüllen.



> Noch krasser wirds, wenn man unter Linux im Excel (Star Office) etwas macht und dann im MS Office (Excel) importiert und bearbeiten möchte, ganz zu schweigen beim Ausdruck!


Wer ist dann schuld? StarOffice wenn es nicht 100% kompatibel zu MS Office ist.
Oder MS Office das gar keine relevanten fremd Documente lesen kann?



> 1.4) Installieren von Programmen
> Für einen Anfänger wie mich unüberschaubar. Also irre kompliziert!



Dafür für den Administrator umso einfacher. Denn sämmtliche Abhängigkeiten werden vom Packagetool angezeigt. Bei Windows gibts halt früher oder später die DLL Hell, weil 
MSI doch nicht immer so sauber läuft.



> 1.5) Netzwerk
> hmm ... Windows kein Problem, Linux ...?



Linux versteht nicht nur das Windows Netzwerk SMB, sondern zudem auch NFS , AppleTalk usw.

Zudem läuft das Grösste Netzwerk überhaupt (Internet ) zu 75 % auf UNIX Betriebssystemen, zu denen mann Linux hinzuzählen kann.

Bei Windows wurde im übrigen der TCP/IP Code von FreeBSD kopiert, da Windows ein äusserst schwaches Netzwerkbetriebssystem war.



> 1.6) Spiele
> Die geilsten Spiele (bin allerdings keine permanente Spielerin) laufen unter Linux klarer weise nicht



Bitte mail an die Spiele Produzern. Aber auch hier, sobald sich spiele für Linux gut verkaufen lassen, wird es sie auch geben.



> 2.) Die Geschwindigkeit
> Da ich leider noch im Besitz eines "ur alten" Rechner bin (550 Mhz), fällt das denke ich, besonders auf. Wenn ich unter Windows ein Prog. starte, sagen wir mal Netscape, dann benötigt das starten von Netscape unter Linux mind. die doppelte Zeit wie unter Windows!



Aha unter KDE, oder Gnome oder doch WindowMaker. Start beim ersten mal, läuft ein Cronjob usw.
Mann kann die Performance nicht anhand eines Programmes wie Netscape messen. 



> So lange diese Punkte bestehen, wird Linux wohl kein ernsthafter Konkurent sein! Wenn diese nicht wären, wäre ich jedoch ab sofort eine Linux Fanatikerin und könnte mich endlich von Micosoft lösen


*Wer* bist du das du anhand deines subjectiven Befindens eben Leuten die täglich Linux Server und Workstation administriert und damit täglich arbeitet und zwar um maßen produktiver als unter Windows zu erzählen das Linux kein Konkurrent zu Windows ist.. 

Wieso setzen IT- Profis alle auf UNIX und Windows wird mehr oder weniger belächelt?
Haben die ganzen Informatik Professoren an den Unis usw keine Ahnung, oder einfach noch nicht wie du die Erleuchtung gefunden?


----------



## JohannesR (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Zb: TombRaider oder ein Autorennspiel ect. ... da schauen die Linux-User durch die Finger!*


 Stimmt nicht, Google mal nach _Wine_ oder _Winex_ und besuch mal holarse.net, Spielen und Linux sind nicht wie schwarz und weiß...
UT läuft übrigens unter Linux, problemlos sogar!



> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Naja, XFCE kenn ich nicht (noch nicht)! *



Guck dir mal FVWM an, schneller (und besser) geht`s IMHO kaum noch. Zum Thema GIMP äussere ich mich lieber nicht, dazu benutz ich es zu selten. Versuch mal diese URL.

Unter Windows musst du dich ,nach dem Doppelklick auf "Setup.exe", mit den InstallShield-Wizards rumärgern, da finde ich ein "rpm -i" oder "dpkg -i" wesentlich einfacher. Ausserdem behält man bei "rpm" und "dpkg" die Kontrolle über das, was installiert wird. "dpkg -L _filename.deb_" zeigt einem z.B. präzise was wohin installiert wird. Man kann sich diese Pakete auch selber backen, sehr hilfreich wenn man z.B. einen neuen Kernel bastelt.


----------



## Sway (2. September 2003)

Klar, Linux und Windows sind auf dem ersten Blick kein vergleich in sachen Komfort. Aber wenn man ein wenig Zeit Investiert, hat man ein Stabiles und Leistungsfähiges Betriebssystem. 

*PS7 und MS-Office*  
PhotoShop lauft auch unter Linux (mit crossover-Plugin http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials119372.html ).     
Die Programme laufen ebenfalls unter linux mit den Kostenpflichtigen Plugin (Quelle = http://www.codeweavers.com )
*  Microsoft Office XP, 2000 and 97
          o Microsoft Word
          o Microsoft Excel
          o Microsoft Powerpoint
          o Microsoft Outlook *
          o Microsoft Internet Explorer
    * Microsoft Access *
    * Adobe Photoshop
    * Microsoft Visio
    * Lotus Notes
    * Quicken



*Programme installieren*  
Ich hab ja Debian. Da gibts *APT-GET* (gibts auch für RedHat). Einfacher kann man kein Programm installieren. Selbst unter Windows nicht. 
apt-get install PROGAMM-NAME <-- das installiert dir das Programm mit allen Zusammengehörigen packeten (kann RPM nicht). Das vollständige Deinstallieren geht mit apt auch. _Windows behält ja zig DLLs und INIs im Windowsordner und mach das System langsam_.


*Spiele*  
Ich zock ja nur RtCW und ET. Die beiden Spiele laufen erstklassig auf Linux. Außerdem beschweren sich alle, das so wenig Linuxspiele gibt. Wenn wenig Leute Linux als Desktopsystem haben, wird die Spiele Industrie auch kam anstrengungen unternehmen, sich da anzustrengen. Wie schon gesagt, ist http://www.holarse.net DIE Linuxspiele Seite. Da sind auch Anleitungen zur Installation.


----------



## Gabi (2. September 2003)

*Re: Re: Linux - Windows*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *
> Wenn bedarf an WYSIWYG besteht dann wird den auch jemand erfüllen.
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------

Das alles halt *nur* wenn bedarf besteht! Und der Bedarf wird sich leider auch in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren nicht ändern! Denn die angebotenen PC´s sind immer noch mit über 90% mit Windows ausgestattet.


> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> **Wer* bist du ...  *



Wie es unschwer zu erkennen ist, bin ich ein nichts, eine "nichts" wissende!
Ich glaube Du verkennst diesen Thread total! 
Ich wollte weder eingefleischten Linux-Usern zu nahe treten noch wollte ich die Herstellern von Linux in Frage stellen Ich wollte auch niemand beleidigen ....

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich mich entschuldigen

Ich bin nur eine Windows Anwenderin, die versucht davon weg zu kommen!

Ich möchte mich auch herzlich für alle anderen Antworten bedanken!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. September 2003)

> *Wer* bist du das du anhand deines subjectiven Befindens eben Leuten die täglich Linux Server und Workstation administriert und damit täglich arbeitet und zwar um maßen produktiver als unter Windows zu erzählen das Linux kein Konkurrent zu Windows ist..


@ Chris, sei doch nicht gleich so störrisch  

Dann will ich auch mal mein Senf dazugeben:
Das Problem, daß zuwenig Anwenderfreundliche Programm unter Linux/Unix existieren, liegt daran, das gerade die Linux-Gemeinde sich sehr auf Open-Source stützt. Die Softwarehersteller wollen aber Geld verdienen und das können sie eben am besten mit Anwendungen für Windows. Wie ja schon gesagt wurde läuft gerade im Heimbreich um die 90% (oder mehr) Windows auf den PC's. Ich verurteile deswegen die Open-Source- und Freie Softwaregemeinde keineswegs, im Gegenteil es entstehen dadurch neue /gute Technologien, die auch produktiv sehr gut einsetztbar sind. Beispiel:
- Apache
- Samba
- CVS
- usw...

Zu Installationen kann ich auch noch was sagen, da ich damit beruflich zu tun habe, sowohl im Windows als auch im Unix Bereich (Unix nur etwas).
Das Problem ist, das eine Installation unter Windows so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden muss, da sehr viele DAU's (ich hoffe ich trette da niemanden auf den Schlips) vor dem PC sitzen und ein Programm/Spiel installieren wollen. Nach Möglichkeit soll das mit einem Klick erfolgen und der Pfad usw, soll vorgegeben werden. Was dabei im Hintergrund passiert interessiert die meisten überhaupt nicht nur gehen muss es.
Unter Linux/Unix sieht das etwas anders aus. Der Administrator möchte genau wissen wo/was/warum hinkommt und er hat keine Probleme mal einen Pfad von Hand einzugeben usw.

Ich selbst beschäftige mich auch mit Linux wegen der Programmierung und versuche etwas parallel zu entwickeln. Dabei nenne ich mich aber auch als blutigen Anfänger was die Administration angeht und so bin ich über SuSE ganz glücklich weil es einigermaßen einfach zu bedienen ist.



> Zb: TombRaider oder ein Autorennspiel ect. ... da schauen die Linux-User durch die Finger!


Naja TombRaider gibt es nicht aber ein gutes Autorennen:
http://www.racer.nl/

Gruss Homer


----------



## Gabi (6. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: Linux - Windows*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *
> *Wer* bist du das du anhand deines subjectiven Befindens eben Leuten die täglich Linux Server und Workstation administriert und damit täglich arbeitet und zwar um maßen produktiver als unter Windows zu erzählen das Linux kein Konkurrent zu Windows ist..
> *



Hi,

ich möcht Dich, Christian, noch mal zitieren (siehe oben) ...
Wer ich bin weisst Du eh, aber dass Du mein Befinden "subjektiv" betrachtest ist
schon mal falsch und welche meine Bedürfnisse sind, kannst Du bestimmt nicht beurteilen! 
Solche Sachen schreibt man meist ehrlich und die Bedürfnisse sind eben jene eines "normalen" Benutzers und keines "Freaks" 
Was der Benutzer möchte? Ein stabiles System (welches eben >Linux allemal ist)
und eben * benutzen*
Aber das geht bei Linux nicht!

Hier meine Liste welche Hardware nicht unterstützt wird:
*
ATI Grafikkarte
GeForce Karte
Sound on Board
Netzwerkkarte on Board
Digicam
Kamera (Olympus) ...*

Ach ja, das hatte ich vergessen:
Das *Navigator Keyboard von Logitech*
wird auch nicht unterstützt.

All diese werden von Windows unterstützt,
von Linux leider nicht und deswegen hab ich gesagt,
dass Linux noch kein Konkurrent sein kann

Zu mindest nicht für einen Linux-Neuling! Denn der lässt dann
schnell die Finger davon!

Ich hoffe Du wirst jetzt nicht zu trotzig

Gabi


----------



## webjumper (6. Oktober 2003)

Linux ist ein Serverbetriebsystem und kein Multimediale Plattform. Linux ist deutlich besser als der windows server. 

Linux ist eines der besten Betriebsysteme, Microsoft kann da nie hin.


----------



## Gabi (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von webjumper _
> *Linux ist ein Serverbetriebsystem und kein Multimediale Plattform. Linux ist deutlich besser als der windows server.
> 
> Linux ist eines der besten Betriebsysteme, Microsoft kann da nie hin. *



Da geb ich Dir bestimmt recht, aber halt nicht für "allgemeine" Benutzer, welches
aber Linux sein möchte (so steht es in deren Werbungen!)

Gabi


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Linux - Windows*



> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *...
> ATI Grafikkarte
> GeForce Karte
> ...




ATI und Nvidia sind schuld, das es nicht einfach funktioniert. Die Lizenzbestimmungen erlauben (ich glaub das hat sich seit 3 Monaten geändert) NICHT, die Originaltreiber beizulegen.

Sound on Board (meisst AC97) "sollte" mit den alsa gehen

Netzwerkkarte On Board... das Problem kenn ich nur mit den IntelChips (Intel scheint in MS verliebt zu sein)

Die DigiCams soll wohl gehen, hab es aber selber noch NIE getestet.




In einem Punkt gebe ich dir recht. Es ist verdammt schwer umzusteigen, Und solange "noch" MS die Marktführung im DesktopBereich hat, wird es schwer bleiben.

Zum Glück steigen immer mehr um. Ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis jetzt 5-6 Leute mit dem Linux"Virus" infiziert. Zugegeben, die haben zum Teil auch Schwirigkeiten, aber mit ein wenig Hilfe haben sie es zum laufen bekommen. Wenn es läuft, ist die Bedienung unter KDE und Gnome sogar leicher als unter Windows. Trifft nicht für jeden Bereich zu, aber allgemein gesehen ist so.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Oktober 2003)

> Hier meine Liste welche Hardware nicht unterstützt wird:
> ATI Grafikkarte
> GeForce Karte
> Sound on Board
> ...


Also zu der nicht unterstützten Hardware:
Für Ati und GeForce Grafikkarten gibt es Treiber bei den Herstellern (bei GeForce sogar mit 3D-Beschleunigung, bei ATI weiß ich das net)
Beim Sound dürfte es auch keine Probleme geben, und beim Netzwerk sowieso nicht.
Die Digicam dürfte auch kein großes Problem darstellen wenn sie über USB oder Firewire angeschlossen wird. Und eine Tastatur erkennt wohl jedes Betriebssystem, daß die speziellen Tasten nicht unbedingt gehen is klar, aber wer braucht die schon, zum Surfen genügt doch Opera, da brauch ich keine spezielle Tastatur, da kann man mit der Maus besser navigieren.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Linux - Windows*



			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach ja, das hatte ich vergessen:
> Das *Navigator Keyboard von Logitech*
> wird auch nicht unterstützt.




Und wie es unterstützt wird  
Allerdings brauchst du ein kleines Programm um die Tasten zu belegen. Solltest du Gnome nutzen, da ist auch ne Option um diese Tasten zu nutzen.


Ich werd mal morgen für nachschauen, wie das Programm hiess... also gehen tut es, 100%ig.  
Unter Windows muss man auch erst die Treiber installieren. Hab selber den "Internetnavigator von Logitech"


----------



## Gabi (6. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Linux - Windows*



> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Sound on Board (meisst AC97) "sollte" mit den alsa gehen*
> ]



Ich glaube das hab ich hin bekommen! ;-)


> *
> Netzwerkkarte On Board... das Problem kenn ich nur mit den IntelChips (Intel scheint in MS verliebt zu sein)*
> ]



Genau so eine hab ich! 

Die Kamera die ich habe ist die Olympus 5050 Zoom und die scheint nirgends auf.


> *
> In einem Punkt gebe ich dir recht. Es ist verdammt schwer umzusteigen, Und solange "noch" MS die Marktführung im DesktopBereich hat, wird es schwer bleiben.
> 
> Zum Glück steigen immer mehr um. Ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis jetzt 5-6 Leute mit dem Linux"Virus" infiziert. Zugegeben, die haben zum Teil auch Schwirigkeiten, aber mit ein wenig Hilfe haben sie es zum laufen bekommen. Wenn es läuft, ist die Bedienung unter KDE und Gnome sogar leicher als unter Windows. Trifft nicht für jeden Bereich zu, aber allgemein gesehen ist so. *



_Ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis jetzt 5-6 Leute mit dem Linux"Virus" infiziert. _

Ich bin ja auch mit dem Virus infiziert! Deshalb bin ich ja soooooo lästig  
Nur zermürbt mich das, wenn das was ich gewöhnt bin, nicht funktioniert.
Und ausserdem bin ich keine die "Scripts" schreiben kann und bei den tausenden
Kommandos die man scheinbar eingeben muss ... da raucht mir der Kopf!
Deswegen ist es für mich soo schwierig!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

Also die Neztwerkkarte lief, als ich das Modul ee100pro oder so aktiviert hab. Mein Notebook hat diesen "verfluchten" Chip.


----------



## mipooh (7. Oktober 2003)

*Gabi, ich verstehe Dich*

Seit mehr als 6 Wochen plage ich mich nun, dabei habe ich nichtmal die "schwierigen" Distros probiert.
z.Zt "nur noch" Mandrake und Knoppix/Debian.

Beide haben keinerlei Probleme mit meiner Hardware. (ausser ATI habe ich das eigentlich auch alles etwa so wie Du)

Trotzdem habe ich häufig meine Schwierigkeiten. Da ist einmal, dass Du echt viel lernen musst, wenn Du so ein System wie Linux verstehen willst.
Einfach installieren und benutzen würde ja gehen, aber sobald Du etwas wesentliches veränderst, kann das grosse Folgen haben. Ich habe inzwischen mindestens 30 Installationen hinter mir (die letzten Komplett-Neu-Installationen erst gestern) Das raubt Zeit und Nerven. Aber es wird von Mal zu Mal leichter.

Das alles gab es bei Win für mich nicht, was ging, ging, und was nicht, wurde eben deinstalliert. Gestört hat mich erst seit Beginn dieses Jahres die beginnende Verwurmung. Ich war etwa 20 Jahre so gut wie ohne Virenprogramme ausgekommen (habe ab und zu gecheckt, ohne je einen zu finden) Die schönen Zeiten sind vorbei. Mit MS ins net? Nie wieder.

Und irgendwie reizt es mich auch, meinen Computer mal wieder zu verstehen. Dass mit Linux letztlich wesentlich mehr machbar ist als mit Win liegt auf der Hand, aber können muss man es, sonst läuft nichts. Ein paar Distros bewegen sich auf den "DAU" zu, wir werden sehen, wieweit das gelingt.

WYSIWYG ist echt völlig unnötig. Warum? Weil es das im Grunde nicht wirklich gibt. Einfacher ist, einen Apache zu haben und sich sein Machwerk im Original anzusehen, möglichst noch auf verschiedenen Browsern. Diese integrierten Funktionen der Dreamweavers, Nanos etc. sind alle etwas ungenau. Ich habe sie alle und benutze keinen mehr. (Schade ums Geld, denn ich habe sie bezahlt)
Die wahre "Vereinfachung" ist "Können". Und das zu erwerben ist mühsam.

Gute Hilfen für uns Einsteiger sind die Foren und eine besonders gute und schnelle Hilfe ist IRC, dort die Kanäle für die jeweilige Distro. Leider mehr englisch. Ich habe dort per "Ferninstallation" z.B. gestern ein heftiges Lilo-Problem mit meiner dritten Betriebssystem-installation gelöst bekommen. (Glaub nicht, ich hätte das voll verstanden, aber es funktioniert). Das wäre bei Win gar nicht möglich gewesen wegen der ständigen Neustarts bevor etwas wirksam wird.

Fazit, vorwärts mit gemischten Gefühlen. Ein "zurück" ist für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## Tim C. (7. Oktober 2003)

> aber sobald Du etwas wesentliches veränderst, kann das grosse Folgen haben.


 Wenn du zum Großteil als root eingeloggst bist, was du eigentlich nicht so oft sein solltest, kann das durchaus sein.

Ich bin jetzt seit dem Wochenende auch total im Linux Fieber, aber ich kann nur immer wieder wiederholen, wass ich hier auf dem Forum mal von irgendwem aufgeschnappt habe.

Ein Umstieg auf Linux, nur weil man keine Lust mehr auf Microsoft Produkte hat, ist sicherlich das schlechteste Omen für den Einstieg in die Linux Welt. Man versucht zu sehr Parallelen zu ziehen, wo evtl. keine sind, man probiert Vertrautes zu finden und übersieht so viel bessere Bordmöglichkeiten, usw usw.

Deshalb werde ich auf nicht befristete Zeit ein 2 PC Betrieb fahren (Gott sei dank, konnte ich einen 2t PC auftreiben), da ein Bootmenü mich nicht wirklich befriedigt


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich muss hier auch noch fix meinen Senf dazugeben:

Seit Beginn meines Studiums hab ich immer mal wieder versucht in die Linux -Welt einzutauchen. Angefangen mit sämtlichen SUSE Distributionen seit 6.0 oder so. Auch habe ich Mandrake, Redhat, Slackware, Debian und Knoppix mehrere Male auf meinem Laptop und Home-Rechner installiert.
Dabei habe ich viele meiner MBR's zerschossen, Daten verloren etc.
Aber seit ca. vor nem halben Jahr habe ich von gentoo gehört. Das hörte sich verdammt interessant an und weckte meine Aufmerksamkeit.

Gentoo ist ein Linux, bei dem man - wenn man will - jedes Programm, angefangen vom gcc Compiler bis hin zu KDE aus dessen Quelltext erzeugt, sodass diese Programme ganz genau auf den Rechner auf dem sie laufen abgestimmt sind. Ausserdem hat man nur Programme auf dem Linux, die man auch selber installiert hat. Ausserdem lädt das Programm emerge neueste Versionen direkt aus dem Internet, so dass man sich wirklich um fast gar nichts mehr kümmern muss.

Als ich mit gentoo anfing gab es eine wirklich überragende englische step-by-step Anleitung vom compilen bis zur Einrichtung. Mittlerweile ist http://www.gentoo.de zu einer wichtigen WebSite geworden, da viele Anleitungen ins Deutsche übersetzt wurden.

Gentoo ist für mich das schnellste, sauberste und genialste Linux, dass ich bisher in meinen Fingern hatte.

In der aktuellen Version 1.4 werden für die Installation sogar vorkompilierte  Softwarepakete mitgeliefert. Ausserdem muss man den Kernel nicht mehr selbst vor dem Compilen einrichten.

Wenn ich z.B. ein Billiard-Spiel suche (viele von Euch haben ja von Spielen geredet) tippe ich ein:

```
emerge --search billard
[ERGEBNIS]
emerge foobillard
[FERTIG]
```

BTW:
Compilieren dauert seine Zeit, daher ist ein fixer Rechner sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## Sway (7. Oktober 2003)

@mipooh:

30 Neuinstallationen In 6 Wochen Oje, da hast du aber was missverstanden. Das ist anders wie bei Windows im "normalfall" nicht notwendig. Wie Leuchte schon sagte, der Login als ROOT sollte im normalbetrieb TABU sein. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und sich nur als ROOT fortbewegt, ist das fatal. 

Aber wie war das... durch Fehler lernt man




@ Thomas Kuse:

Debian hat ja n ähnliches System, das nennt sich *apt*

Zur Suche:
apt-cache search PROGRAMM

Zur installation
apt-get install PROGRAMM

Zur deinstallation
apt-get remove PROGRAMM



Klar, das sind fertige Packete, das macht die installation recht schnell. Der vorteil von apt ist, das er alle Abhängigkeiten berücksichtigt und diese mit runter läd. Sowas hat rpm und mdk ja nicht


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Linux - Windows*



			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich möcht Dich, Christian, noch mal zitieren (siehe oben) ...
> Wer ich bin weisst Du eh, aber dass Du mein Befinden "subjektiv" betrachtest ist
> schon mal falsch und welche meine Bedürfnisse sind, kannst Du bestimmt nicht beurteilen!



Liebe Gabi, 
deine Aussage, dir zur Errinnerung, war:


			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So lange diese Punkte bestehen, wird Linux wohl kein ernsthafter Konkurent sein!



Du sprichst nicht davon das Linux für DICH keine ernsthafte Alternative ist.

Gut für mich ist Windows keine Ernsthafte Alternative zu Linux/Unix. 
Da:
- Windows in der Administration einschränkt
- nur bedingt Scriptbar ist
- nicht ohne viele Zusatztools (pers. Firewall usw) nicht im Netz nutzbar ist
- schlechte Software hat, z.b keine guten Mailreader wie mutt
- ein schlecht designtes RechteSystem hat
- zu teuer ist
- Mit nur 2 Filesystemen arbeitet (FAT/FAT32, NTFS)
- und daraus resultierend schlecht mit anderen Betriebssystemen zusammenarbeitet
- schlecht implementierte Netzwerkprotokolle, so friert ein DHCP Lookup WindowsXP  
   teilweise ein.
- schlechtes treibermanagment, schlechter Treiber reisst evtl das ganze Betriebssystem  
   ins nirvana
- Keine durchgehende Zusammenarbeit der Programme mit hilfe von Pipes
- keine Brauchbare Shell
- schlecht dokumentiert
- propertitäre Formate
- kein Quellcode um Dinge nachforschen zu können
 usw

Das heisst Windows ist für mich als Betriebssystem nicht mal annhähernd auf dem Stand wie es Linux/Unix ist. Ich werde mich aber hüten dir vorschreiben zu wollen
ob du Windows als Gut anzusehen hast oder nicht.

Aber durch deine Aussage oben, fühl ich mich leicht verarscht von dir, da du einfach
eben mal beschlossen hast das Linux kein Konkurrent zu Windows ist. 
Und da kommt mir die Galle hoch, da ich lange Zeit mit beiden Systemen arbeite, und ich habe hier in der Firma 15 Rechner flott zu halten. Davon 7 mit Linux, dennoch ist der Administrationsaufwand der Linux Rechner obwohl sie Firewall, MailServer, httpd
Server, Router, SQL Server, Workstations representieren, nur 10 % des gesammt Aufwandes.
Bei meinem Debian File Server reicht ein automatisches apt-get update womit automatisch alle Sicherheitspatches eingespielt werden. Ebenso beim Sun Cobalt RaQ Server. 
Allein die IE 's der Windows Workstations hier zu patchen ist wöchentlich eingeplant.



			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solche Sachen schreibt man meist ehrlich und die Bedürfnisse sind eben jene eines "normalen" Benutzers und keines "Freaks"



Definiere normaler Benutzer. 
Für mich ist normales Benutzen, damit zu Programmieren, usenet zu lesen usw. Auch CD Brennen und sonstiges.
PS: Bei mir läuft auf Linux:
- NVIDIA Geforce3 
- NVIDIA Geforce4MX
- ATI Radeon Mobility Notebook
- ATI Radeon 7800 <- glaube
ohne die geringsten Probleme, unter Debian (Sarge/SiD), RedHat9u.8, FreeBSD und Suse.
Zudem läuft meine TV Karte, und FireWire Karte.




			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was der Benutzer möchte? Ein stabiles System (welches eben >Linux allemal ist)
> und eben * benutzen*
> Aber das geht bei Linux nicht!



Und schon wieder erzählst du die Story vom Berg, wenn mann Linux nicht benutzen kann dann frage ich mich was ich ca 80 Stunden in der Woche tue?.
Ich "benutze" Linux privat und beruflich. Sämmtliche Produktion läuft bei mir mit Linux, 
ebenso schau ich meine Filme mit Linux, höre musik mit Linux, und schau Fern auf Linux, schneide meine Urlaubsvideos mit Linux und und und.
Gut das du mir die augen geöffnet hast und ich erkenne das ich die ganze Zeit wohl geträumt haben muss, das dies nicht geht.



			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier meine Liste welche Hardware nicht unterstützt wird:
> *
> ATI Grafikkarte
> GeForce Karte
> ...



Auf die schnelle würde ich sagen:
PEBCAK




			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach ja, das hatte ich vergessen:
> Das *Navigator Keyboard von Logitech*
> wird auch nicht unterstützt.




```
[holyfly@/] apropos kbd
XmListGetKbdItemPos  (3)  - A List function that returns the position of the item at the location cursor .iX XmListGetKbdItemPos .iX List functions XmListGetKbdItemPos
XmListSetKbdItemPos  (3)  - A List function that sets the location cursor at a specified position .iX XmListSetKbdItemPos .iX List functions XmListSetKbdItemPos
kbd_mode             (1)  - report or set the keyboard mode
kbdconfig            (8)  - simple interface for configuring system keyboard
kbdrate              (8)  - reset the keyboard repeat rate and delay time
[holyfly@/]
```

Mannchmal hilft apropos & man bzw info und oder howto





			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> All diese werden von Windows unterstützt,
> von Linux leider nicht und deswegen hab ich gesagt,
> dass Linux noch kein Konkurrent sein kann
> Zu mindest nicht für einen Linux-Neuling! Denn der lässt dann
> schnell die Finger davon!



Dieser Satz ist halbrichtig, 
Linux ist nichts für einen Linux-Neuling der kein Interresse daran
hat sein Neulingsstatus zu verlassen.
Für denjenigen der gewillt ist, erstmal sein ganzen "windows wissen"
zu vergessen und bei 0 anzufangen, wird sich ganz schnell Möglichkeiten
auftun die so bei Windows nicht existieren da künstlich eingeschränkt.



			
				Gabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Du wirst jetzt nicht zu trotzig
> Gabi



Das hat mit Trotzigkeit nichts zu tun, 
aber mir geht es gehörig auf den Senkel wenn du versuchst 
etwas zu beurteilen das du nicht kennst. 

Du hast genau 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Du bist gewillt etwas zu lernen, und verstehst das Linux/UNIX ein Betriebssystem ist das sich seid 30-40 Jahren bewährt hat und auf grossen Servern läuft, und deshalb von der Struktur vordergründig darauf ausgelegt ist. Du bist gewillt deinen Horizont in dem Bereich zu ändern, und auch mal tiefer in das System einblickst, vielleicht mit hilfe eines Brauchbaren buches wie dem Kofler.

- Du bleibst bei Windows.

Mir ist es ungefair so egal wie 88 ob du Linux nutzt oder nicht, aber erspaare mir und 
andere bitte das rumgeheule das Linux keine Konkurrenz zu Windows ist.

Falls du dich für a) entschliesst wirst du hier im Forum immer hilfe bekommen sowie das nötig ist, ebenso steht dir de.comp.os.unix.linux.* offen. 

gruesse


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2003)

Chris hat vollkommen Recht
Linux ist top

Man hat einmal recht grossen Aufwand (jedenfalls bei mir mit gentoo) aber dann finde ich die Möglichkeiten riesengross.

Mal ne kleine Milchmädchen-Rechnung:

```
Win32-Software
--------------------------
XP-Home 230€
WinOnCD 70€
Photoshop 7 1200€
Office XP 500€
Visual C++ 7 130€
Norton System Works 75€
Dreamweaver 450€
==================
gesamt 2655€
```


```
Linux-äquivalente

Internet-Verbindungsgebühren bzw Rohlings-Kosten
```

Ich gebe zu, dass bei der professionell entwickelten Software maximal 1/3 mehr Funktionalität enthalten ist. Allerdings ist diese so spezifisch, dass sie von ca 1% der Benutzer überhaupt verwendet wird.

Aber wer gibt denn 2655€ für Software aus, die er unter Linux unter Einhaltung der GPL-Bestimmungen erhält?

Ich fahr für das Geld lieber 5 Mal in Urlaub und erhol mich von der ach soooo anstrengenden Benutzung von Linux! LOL


----------



## Sway (7. Oktober 2003)

also mit deiner Rechnung liegst du völlig daneben. 

Aber der rest 

Open Office gibts auch für Windows
#PhotoShop7 läuft auch unter Linux ( kosten kommen noch auf das Crossover Plugin)
# Dreamweaver Nenne mir eine WYSIWYG alternative... die gibts "noch" nicht.
# Das Brennprogramm ist für standartvorgänge unter Windows XP ähnlich "gut" *räusper*. Ein Profitool kenn ich net. (K3B hat auch so seine schwächen)




Aber in sachen XP, Visual C und Systemworks gebe ich dir recht. Also im großen und ganzen sind die Programme rund 500€ wert, die man wohl sparen würde.


----------



## Habenix (7. Oktober 2003)

also ich werde nun auch mein Senf dazu geben 


> Vergleich der Distributionen


  ...hätte den Thread nie so bezeichnen...du siehst was dazu rauskommt...
Es gibt keine bessere und keine minder bessere Distribution  
Wenn jemand vom Handling und von der Gewöhnung her mit einer Distri zurecht kommt sprich, wenn jemand mit SuSe oder Redhat eher zurechtkommt um produktiv und effizient damit zu arbeiten dann ist es vollkommen OK . Und ich betone JEMAND also reduziert sich der "Umgang" mit den Distris im Endeffekt auf den User der diese bedient  Und im Gottes Namen: darum kann man sich doch alle Distris aus dem Netz ziehen um mal ein Monat  (oder so) mal alle durchzutesten....kann doch nicht so schwierig sein!
Es tut mir nur einfach leid zu sehen das wieder mal ein Glaubenskrieg angezettelt wurde ....daher wird das mein letzter Post in diesem Thread sein

*closed*

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## JohannesR (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *#PhotoShop7 läuft auch unter Linux ( kosten kommen noch auf das Crossover Plugin)*


Ist doch schön, ist ein weiteres *+* für Linux...



> *# Dreamweaver Nenne mir eine WYSIWYG alternative... die gibts "noch" nicht.*


Ich versuche es mal so zu formulieren, dass nicht das halbe Forum gegen mich ist: _Echte_ "Webdesigner" können HTML, WYSIWYG braucht eigentlich keiner! WYSIWYG ist nur ein kurzfristig interessantes Frontend für HTML.



> *# Das Brennprogramm ist für standartvorgänge unter Windows XP ähnlich "gut" *räusper*. Ein Profitool kenn ich net. (K3B hat auch so seine schwächen)*


Sorry, aber du kannst das Standartbrennprogramm von WindowsXP nicht direkt mit cdrecord vergleichen, das wäre wie ein Wettrennen zwischen einem Passat und einem Porsche GT2. Ein Profitool für Linux kenne ich, cdrecord.


----------



## Tim C. (7. Oktober 2003)

Nur mal so am Rande, eine Windows XP Home Lizenz liegt bei ~98€ und nicht bei 250€


----------



## JohannesR (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *also ich werde nun auch mein Senf dazu geben
> ...hätte den Thread nie so bezeichnen...du siehst was dazu rauskommt...
> Es gibt keine bessere und keine minder bessere Distribution
> ...


Was ist denn dabei herausgekommen? Sag es mir bitte, ich sehe nichts negatives an diesem Thread. Naja, der Glaubenskrieg... Wieso gehst du nicht einfach auf die Strasse und versöhnst Christen und Islamisten? *Die* schlachten sich nämlich ab, wir diskutieren hier, größtenteils, sachlich!
Was willst du uns mit _*closed*_ sagen? Du bist *kein* Moderator!

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Sway (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Nur mal so am Rande, eine Windows XP Home Lizenz liegt bei ~98€ und nicht bei 250€  *




Immerhin 100€ gespart. Internetkosten + Rohlinge... da kommt man je nach disti und Umfang auf ca. 2-4 € (DSL vorausgesetzt)

Oder man nimmt es von net Heft CD/DVD. Da liegt man je nach Zeitschrift bei 3-10€


----------



## Tim C. (7. Oktober 2003)

Das sollte jetzt auch in keinster Weise gegen Linux sprechen. Aber ich denke mir, wenn du nicht unbeding DSL hast und z.B. auf sehr ausgefallene Pakete scharf bist bei einer Distribution. Dann kann es schon mal lohnen, sie mit allen CD's im Handel zu kaufen, weil wenn ich die ~400Mb, die ich gestern an Debian upgrades gezogen hab, über ISDN ohne Flatrate hätte ziehen müssen ....

Naja ich denk nicht drüber nach, ist wohl besser so 

Und wenn man die Distri kauft, dann liegst du bei Suse auch schonmal um die 60-80€ kann das ? Aber hast dann auch ein dickes Handbuch dabei, was du an deine Oma verfüttern kannst wie dein Photoshop Handbuch zuvor ...


----------



## Sway (7. Oktober 2003)

Es gibt im Moment ne Zeitschrift im Handel, da is ne Suse 8.2 DVD mit bei. Die Zeitschrift kostet rund 10. Der einzige nachteil, ist der Fehlende Support und man hat kein gedrucktes Handbuch. 


Und Debian kannst du nicht mit anderes Distris vergleichen. Ich nehme mal an, das du auf SID n upgrade gemacht hast. Da ist normal. Ich hab vor ner woche mal Spasseshalber ALLE Spiele installiert. Waren mal eben 1,7GB die ich gesaugt hab... (ich liebe meine 240GB HDD  )


----------



## Tim C. (7. Oktober 2003)

Exakt, Update auf SID. Naja, dann weiss ich ja, an wen ich mich wenden kann , mal abgesehen von crazy-weasel, ohne den ich wohl durch die ganzen Installations und Update Routinen gar nicht durchgekommen wäre. Oder zumindest nicht in der kurzen Zeit.


----------



## JohannesR (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Und wenn man die Distri kauft, dann liegst du bei Suse auch schonmal um die 60-80? kann das ? Aber hast dann auch ein dickes Handbuch dabei, was du an deine Oma verfüttern kannst wie dein Photoshop Handbuch zuvor ...  *


Und man hat zudem ~6 CDs mit massig Applikationen, den Sourcen, einem aktuellen und einem minimal älteren Kernel etc. etc. 

PS: Wie lautet der Plural von Kernel? Kernel?!?

<edit>Wird ?!? zensiert? Wieso?</edit>


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Es gibt im Moment ne Zeitschrift im Handel, da is ne Suse 8.2 DVD mit bei. Die Zeitschrift kostet rund 10. Der einzige nachteil, ist der Fehlende Support und man hat kein gedrucktes Handbuch.
> *


Brauchbares Linux Buch = ca 40 EUR.
Ist bei SuSE mit dabei, und ja wirklich brauchbar.

Support von SuSE ist für den Preis wirklich sehr gut.

DVD + Massig CD's 

Bei Windows XP liegt gar kein Buch da, und nein auch nicht in der Professionell Version.
Eine CD und keine Brauchbare Anwendersoftware.
Und wer schonmal versucht hat bei MS für Windows XP Home Support zu bekommen wird 
in schallendes Gelächter verfallen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. Oktober 2003)

> Und wer schonmal versucht hat bei MS für Windows XP Home Support zu bekommen wird
> in schallendes Gelächter verfallen.


Gilt die Frage nach einem schlagkräftigen Argument dafür, Windows XP Home nicht zu deinstallieren als Support-Anfrage?

PS: In welcher Zeitschrift gibt es die SuSE-DVD?


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *
> PS: In welcher Zeitschrift gibt es die SuSE-DVD? *



In der grossen SuSE Box, du weisst schon, die über die wir
mit dem Auto gerollt sind.


----------



## oezer (7. Oktober 2003)

also ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt? ist schon verdammt lange her das ich mal windows am laufen gehabt habe, schliesslich liegt die platte auf dem tisch und ist nicht eingebaut (sicherheitshalber), stattdessen nenn ich enlightenment mein eigen. Zu empfehlen ist noch fluxbox, ziemlich schlank. Also linux egal welche distr. hat schon lange aufgeholt, und wenn dann argumente kommen wie ich will aber spielen, dann sage ich nur wenn Ihr unbedingt eine almose an billy the gates loswerden wollt, dann holt euch eine xbox und knallt euch linux drauf  he he

gucksch du!


----------



## Sway (7. Oktober 2003)

was ist das für ein Tool? Flxconf sieht anders aus =)


----------



## oezer (7. Oktober 2003)

welches dings meinste denn? die auf der rechten seite? das sind nur eine der gaaaaanz vieeeeelen einstellungen die du unter enlightenment machen kannst. Es gibt keinen anderen Windowmanager welches sich soooo sehr an die Bedürfnisse des Users anpassen kann  *g*


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Oezer Kopdur _
> *welches dings meinste denn? die auf der rechten seite? das sind nur eine der gaaaaanz vieeeeelen einstellungen die du unter enlightenment machen kannst. Es gibt keinen anderen Windowmanager welches sich soooo sehr an die Bedürfnisse des Users anpassen kann  *g* *



Deine Umlaute zeigt er aber noch nicht schön an


----------



## oezer (7. Oktober 2003)

das liegt an meinem Theme, aber da ich oezer gewöhnt bin schreibe ich nicht mehr mit özer 

ich glaub ich sollte mal einen neuen thread aufmachen, wer hat den schönsten windowmanager und desktop  he he


----------



## Gabi (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi alle zusammen!

Also Christian, ich *heule nicht rum*, keines falls! Nur schreib ich halt was ich meine und ich denk das darf man, oder nicht?
Ich glaube auch, dass Du mich total miss verstehst! 
Ich möchte mit meinen Aussagen *nicht* sagen, dass Linux nix ist, sondern
das Linux im Moment für reine "Benutzer" nicht zu Windows heran kommt!

Das ist nun wieder eine Kriegserklärung, ich weiss! sorry!

Weiters hab ich auch angesprochen, dass Linux stabiler läuft als Windows.
Also bin ich nicht und werd auch nie "gegen" Linux sein!
Mir gefällt Linux soweit super, nur funktioniert da halt nix (wieder eine Kriegserklärung) ...
Bitte versuch es mal mit anderen Augen zu sehen
Du bist ein Benutzer und kein Programmierer oder Freak, egal ...

Ich möchte mal darstellen, dass mich Linux sogar sehr *interessiert:*
Gekaufte Versionen:
SuSE
4.2
5.3
7.3
8.1
Office Desktop
Und eine Heft Version 8.2

Vor einigen Tagen:
redhat9

Nur ist es mir bisweilen halt komplitzierter vorgekommen wie Windows.
Du kannst mich jetzt ruhig hin stellen wie Du willst, das ist mir egal.

Ich bleibe jedoch dabei, dass Windows "noch" in der Handhabung um Welten
leichter ist wie Linux ... *für "nicht" Freaks*!

Du wirst mich jetzt sicher wieder zermartern ... ich mein es aber nicht böse

*Habenix*:
"_Es tut mir nur einfach leid zu sehen das wieder mal ein Glaubenskrieg angezettelt wurde_"

Ich hab doch nix angezetelt ... oder doch *schäm*

Ich wollt doch nur mehr über Linux erfahren ... vieleicht ist das mir nicht so geglückt, vieleicht darf man auch in Foren nicht seine Meinung tippen ...?

Ich möchte mich bei Euch allen entschuldigen ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi gabi,



damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst: sicher kann doch jeder seine Meinung sagen, dafür sind doch solche Foren doch da,  aber schau dir mal den Anfangspost und das Ende nun an....ist was für dich positives rausgekommen? 
Wenn du nicht selber die Erfahrung mit den Distris machst, wie ich in meinem letzten Post beschrieben habe, dann helfen dir soclhe Aussagen wie in diesem Thread recht wenig weil jeder nur seine subjektive Meinung offenbart. 
Ich kann mich auch täuschen aber ich sehe nun mal die Sache halt so.

...und entschuldigen brauchst du dich gar nicht...wofür? ....nimms locker..das Leben ist schwer genug  


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Sway (8. Oktober 2003)

Lade den Christian doch auf n Stück Kuchen ein... dabei kann er dein Linux einrichten


----------



## mipooh (8. Oktober 2003)

*Milchmädchenrechnung*

Während ich vorhin mein altes WinMe wieder aufgefrischt habe, dachte ich über die Rechnung/Gegenüberstellung der Kosten nach und mir fiel auf, dass da etwas nicht stimmte.

Wenn Du fairerweise etwas an die Linuxgemeinde zurückgibst, z.B durch Mitgliedschaft im Mandrake Club oder Kauf einer Distribution bist Du in den Grundkosten vergleichbar.

Und die Anwenderprogramme gibt es mit denselben Funktionseinschränkungen wie bei Linus auch im Win-Bereich als Freeware, Beispiel Phase5, IrfanView...
Linux ist ein Betriebssystem für Administratoren, Windows (zumindest bis ME) für Anwender.

Die Sicherheitsprobleme sind mir bekannt, daher beschäftige ich mich mit Linux. Es gibt allerdings eine Menge zu Lernen. Für die Zwischenzeit brauche ich Win um noch "arbeitsfähig" zu sein. Denn allein das etwas unüberlegte Updaten eines Programmes kann das ganze System beeinträchtigen. (bei Win würde man das gar nicht erst versuchen)

Ich denke, da ist der Hund begraben. Win-Anwender sind keine DAUs, sondern Anwender. Im Linuxbereich muss erst noch eine Menge geschehen, bevor man da als Anwender überhaupt mitmachen kann. Da ist der Admin gefragt, bei aller Entwicklung, immer noch.

Dass ein Admin dann auch Anwender sein kann, ist ja klar. Umgekehrt eben nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (8. Oktober 2003)

> Für die Zwischenzeit brauche ich Win um noch "arbeitsfähig" zu sein.


Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, da hast du mit WinME ja spontan die schlechteste WindowsPlattform seit 3.11 gefunden.  



> Im Linuxbereich muss erst noch eine Menge geschehen, bevor man da als Anwender überhaupt mitmachen kann.


Mag sein, dass der "normale User" mit der Einrichtung eines Linux Systems überfordert ist. Aber mal ehrlich ... wer kann denn sinnvoll ein Windows System neu aufsetzen ? Ok, mehr Leute, als ein Linux System, dennoch nicht mal annähernd 20% der Benutzer. 
Windows ist einfach oft vorinstalliert und läuft halt. Da es sowas mit Linux sehr selten gibt ... du weisst was ich meine ode ? 

Also, wenn du einen Systemadmin oder sonstiges hast, der die Linux Systeme aufsetzt und du als Anweder setzt dich halt davor um zu arbeiten, dann muss es nicht unbedingt Nachteile gegenüber Windows geben.

Just my 2 Cent for the x-th time

PS: sollen wir den Thread nicht mal in "Der OS Dschihad" oder "Nein,doch,nein,doch ... bäääh meins ist aber viel besser" umbenennen


----------



## Sway (8. Oktober 2003)

Nicht ganz richtig. Das Problem ist eher die große auswahl an Hardware. Sagen wir mal, jemand hat einen PC mit sehr gängigen Hardwareteilen (nicht das allerneuste). Derjenige wird bei RedHat, Mandrake und Suse vermutlich keine Probleme haben. 

Wenn ich Mandrake und Redhat installiere, läuft alles von Anfang an, bis auf die Nvidia 3D unterstützung.
 MSI KT4 / XP2000+ / Brenner +  DVD / GF4 4200Ti / Canon S450 / Logitech MX500 / USB 2.0 ....


----------



## mipooh (8. Oktober 2003)

*Was ist daran schlecht?*

Ich arbeite nun seit etwa 30 Jahren mit Computern, ich kenne noch DOS ich kenne alle Windows bis WinME, die danach zu flüchtig um viel sagen zu können.

WinME lief bei mir seit es auf den Markt kam, im wesentlichen ohne Probleme oder Abstürze. 

Ich habe teilweise empfindliche Software verwendet wie Studioanwendungen (Steinberg, Emagic, Creamware), wie gesagt, keine besonderen Probleme.

Ich bin sehr für Linux, sonst würde ich mich damit nicht beschäftigen. Aber mir fällt auf, dass viel zu oft einfach falsche Dinge behauptet werden. Linux ist sehr stabil, wenn es gut eingerichtet und möglichst nicht verändert wird. Sonst nicht unbedingt. Mit "ganz normalen" Aktionen ein Linux dazu zu bringen, dass es eben nicht mehr läuft, ist nicht schwierig. Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig und mache nicht einfach mal irgendetwas. Aber die Liste der Fehler ist so lang wie die Programmliste.

Das wird leider oft verschwiegen. Das ist keine Religion, oder doch? Für mich sind das einfach Computerprogramme, die gefälligst laufen sollen. Ich zahle gern dafür, wenn das so ist. (Erfahrungsgemäss ist freie Software aber ebenso gut wie bezahlte, was die Fehler angeht)

Ich habe mit meinem Beitrag vorher nicht für Windows und gegen Linux gesprochen, sondern herausstellen wollen, dass es da einen gravierenden Unterschied gibt. (Im Grunde ganz wertfrei)


----------



## Habenix (8. Oktober 2003)

> Wenn ich Mandrake und Redhat installiere, läuft alles von Anfang an, bis auf die Nvidia 3D unterstützung.



...das ist aber auch keine große Sache oder hat  windows bei einer neuinstallation gleich den Detonator installiert


----------



## Sway (8. Oktober 2003)

Eben das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Unter Windows XP hab ich noch mehr Probleme gehabt. Denn ich hab meine MX500 am USB Port angeschlossen. Und XP Home (ohne SP1) kennt  kein USB 2.0... Versucht mal die Maus zum laufen zu bekommen, wenn man nur ne GUI ohne Maus hat. Nicht sehr Prickelnd. 

Unter Linux lief es gleich  


@ Glaubensfrage OS: Jeder sollte sich sein eigenes Bild machen und erst dann selber für sich urteilen. Klar kann man das äußern was man denkt, aber es sollte nicht in eine Schlammschlacht ausarten... wegen  Glaubenssachen, werden ganze Kriege geführt


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Was ist daran schlecht?*



> _Original geschrieben von mipooh _
> *
> Ich bin sehr für Linux, sonst würde ich mich damit nicht beschäftigen. Aber mir fällt auf, dass viel zu oft einfach falsche Dinge behauptet werden. Linux ist sehr stabil, wenn es gut eingerichtet und möglichst nicht verändert wird. Sonst nicht unbedingt. Mit "ganz normalen" Aktionen ein Linux dazu zu bringen, dass es eben nicht mehr läuft, ist nicht schwierig. Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig und mache nicht einfach mal irgendetwas. Aber die Liste der Fehler ist so lang wie die Programmliste.
> *



Linux hat den Vorteil das mann alles verändern und anpassen kannst. Sprich das ganze Bootkonzept kannst du komplett umstellen usw.

Dies wird bei Windows eingeschränkt. Dies mag dem Anfänger hilfreich sein, denjenigen der aber sein System mal ausserhalb der Standardkonfiguration nutzen will, und die Kenntnisse mitbringt schränkt es ein.
Linux nimmt dir das Denken nicht ab. Aber wenn du dir das System einige Zeit angelernt hast, und grundsätzlich als User arbeitest kannst du dir das System kaum ausversehen Schrotten.



> _Original geschrieben von mipooh _
> *
> Das wird leider oft verschwiegen. Das ist keine Religion, oder doch? Für mich sind das einfach Computerprogramme, die gefälligst laufen sollen. Ich zahle gern dafür, wenn das so ist. (Erfahrungsgemäss ist freie Software aber ebenso gut wie bezahlte, was die Fehler angeht)
> *



OSS impleziert nicht == Fehlerfrei.
Ganz anders, bei OSS steht der Quellcode offen, und viele Fehler werden von 3. Firmen gefunden die direkt oder indirekt stark mit dem Programm zusammenarbeiten.
Dies macht den Erfolg von z.b Apache aus.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Oktober 2003)

Sway hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eben das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Unter Windows XP hab ich noch mehr Probleme gehabt. Denn ich hab meine MX500 am USB Port angeschlossen. Und XP Home (ohne SP1) kennt  kein USB 2.0... Versucht mal die Maus zum laufen zu bekommen, wenn man nur ne GUI ohne Maus hat. Nicht sehr Prickelnd.



Ich hab das Ding eingesteckt und es lief, dann Software installiert und alle Buttons gingen, wo ist das Problem? 

Aber ich möchte nur sagen dass ich auch mal der Meinung war Linux ist viel kompliziertet und für den normalen Anwender unnötig.
Jetzt hab ich hier allerdings nen 2t Rechner mit Debian SID rumstehen und finde dass es 1) nicht richtig kompliziert ist, wenn man sich zeit nimmt 2) spass macht und 3) besser/gleich Windows ist 

Es heißt zwar immer dass Windows einfacher ist.. Aber wenn jeder mit Linux angefangen hätte würde er
das viel umfangreicher, einfacher und besser aufgebaut als Windows sehen. Weil es eben keine
Umstellung gibt und man nicht an Windows schnickschnack gewöhnt ist.

Das war mal hier mein Kommentar als Linux Anfänger 

MrNugget

PS: apt forever


----------



## oezer (8. Oktober 2003)

@gabi
also nochmal an dich, lass dich nicht entmutigen. Das Problem mit Linux ist das am Anfang mehr 'an' dem Betriebssystem gearbeitet wird wie 'mit' dem Betriebssystem. Das liegt aber daran das den meisten Menschen einfach keine alternativen angeboten wurden. Man hat halt nun mal etwas vorgekautes bekommen. Wenn du dir mal die Entwicklung anschaust dann war unix vor ms da, aber es haben fast nur informatiker, wissenschaftler etc. an diesem system gearbeitet und entwickelt. Ich finde das was MS gemacht hat gar nicht mal so schlecht, schliesslich hat diese Firma ja erst dieses Boom ausgelöst das wirklich jeder einen PC daheim stehen hat. Jetzt werden viele sagen ja es gab den sinclair, schneider, commodore pi pa po -> c64, amiga 500 vs. atari st (wo wir wieder beim glaubenskrieg sind). Das gabs immer und wird es immer geben. Nur die dinger habe ich in meiner jugend bis auf ein bischen basic nur zum zocken gebraucht (1942, Great Giana Sisters, Turricane, paperboy etc.)  he he 

Schön daran ist das linux die menschen erreicht.  und das ist es was zählt, nämlich alternativen haben. 

Szenario: Auf dem Campus quasseln welche über diese und jene Software und wie geil XP ist und ich meine ganz trocken: Habt ihr schon mal die Stimme Gottes gehört? nur verdutzte gesichter, auf meinem T-shirt steht:" cat /dev/dsp"

hau rein gabi, das packste...


----------



## Sway (22. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Linux - Windows*



> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Und wie es unterstützt wird
> Allerdings brauchst du ein kleines Programm um die Tasten zu belegen. Solltest du Gnome nutzen, da ist auch ne Option um diese Tasten zu nutzen.
> 
> ...




Ich hab ganz vergessen, zu schreiben. 

Das Programm nennt sich LinEK

Ein leicht verständliches HowTo findet ihr hier
http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=93&catid=10


----------



## Gabi (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

vielen Dank für den Link!

Aber Probleme hab ich (wie üblich) dieses mal auch.  
Ich hab mir mal das File *lineakd-0.7-1.src.rpm* gesaugt und versuchte
es (nach der Anleitung) mit *rpm -ivh* zu installieren. Folgendes wird dann angezeigt:
*warning:  user sheldonl does not exist - using root
warning:  group sheldonl does not exist - using root
  1:lineakd      ################## [100%}*
Ich versuchte dann den Befehl: "lineakd -l" aber das ging nicht.
Das ganze machte ich unter "root".

Ich hab dann auch das File *lineakd-0.7-1.tar.gz* runtergeladen und entpackt.
Die Install gelesen und "./configure" ausgefürt.
Das kam raus:
*loading cache ./config.cache
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for -p flag to install... yes
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... no
checking for working aclocal-1.4... missing
checking for working autoconf... missing
checking for working automake-1.4... missing
checking for working autoheader... missing
checking for working makeinfo... missing
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH*

Was mach ich nur immer falsch?

Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Link!
> ...



Also für Debian (bzw. dpkg) gibt es ein fertiges Paket, funktioniert wunderbar... Welche Distribution nutzt du denn?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Link!
> ...



checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no

Er sucht nach einem gcc und einem cc - C-Compiler und findet den nicht. 
versuch

$ locate gcc | grep bin
Dann bekommst du einen pfad der in etwa so aussieht:

/usr/bin/gcc
/usr/bin/i386-redhat-linux-gcc
/usr/bin/gnatgcc
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-redhat-linux/3.2/include/java/security/DomainCombiner.h
/usr/X11R6/bin/gccmakedep

in /usr/bin/gcc steckt dein gnu c - compiler.
Diesen setzt du in deinen PATH (die Variable nach der er ausfürhbare Programme sucht.)
Schau erst ob der gcc in dem PATH ist:

$ echo $PATH
wenn dannn
/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/sbin:/ins ....
durch : seperiert irgendwo das Verzeichnis des GCC steht kann mann den einen Fehler auschliessen.

Versuch dann:
$ gcc --version
Heraus kommt etwa sowas:
gcc (GCC) 3.2 20020903 (Red Hat Linux 8.0 3.2-7)
Copyright (C) 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

Sprich die gcc Version ist 3.2. Danach schaust du in die README , INSTALL Dateien des Packetes. 
Eventuell gibts da Gcc Versions probleme.


Aber das oben sieht doch wunderbar aus. Spricht installiert. 
Such doch einfach mal die Datei, wie das geht steht in meinem Tutorial GNU Spass mit find.


----------



## Gabi (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also mittlerweile hab ich mit ./configure folgenden Fehler:
*checking for X... no
configure: error: You must have X installed*

Was wird damit gemeint?
hmm ...

gcc war scheinbar nicht installiert, hab mal alles was mit gcc anfängt inst. 
Bis zum X error würds funktionieren, denk ich mal ...

Gruß Gabi


----------



## JoelH (25. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

X ist eigentlich der WIndowmanagerserver , hast du keine Grafik auf der Kiste ?


----------



## eLorFiN (25. Oktober 2003)

Also: ich bin dafür,dass die Lektüre dieser Diskussion, möge sie an einigen Stellen auch recht hitzig gewesen sein verpflichtend für jeden Neuankömmling ist(LOL ich glaube, dann bräuchten wir keinen neuen Server )
Also auf Seite 1 habe ich irgendwo gelesen,dass SuSE immer mehr Windows-like wird, wodurch der Leistungsverlust wahrscheinlich gemeint ist.

Ich habe von Meister Chrisian (*lol*, nein ich Verspotte niemanden, es ist einfach nur eine Art der Bewunderung ) einen guten Link bekommen, in dem ein Paar-Hundert-Seiten-Dokument ist,das einen in Linux einweisen soll.

Ich habe mir jetzt infolge des Linux-Virus die Boot from CD Version von SuSE9 geholt, KDE hat echt nen Süßen Desktop.
Noch vermisse ich meine C,D,E Partitionen, doch bin ich bereit, das zu vergessen...
Außerdem sind die Pingus nicht vergleichbar mit den Lemmings, sie sind einfach MILLIONEN mal besser 

Kylix bringn ich demnächst auch noch zum Laufen...
ABER HAHAHA mein DSL modem geht nicht, woraufhin ich auf Christians Rat die Firma erst mal deftig zur Sau gemacht hab... Leg mir wahrscheinlich bald ne fritz-card o.Ä. zu,was läuft, mein Vater der "woooo klickt man?" oder "Wieso benutzt du denn command.com, da soll man die Finger weglassen" bekommt halt das alte acer modem.

Um zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
Wie würdet ihr die Distris nach Schwierigkeitsgrad(=Leistung?) einstufen?

RedHat und SuSE für die Umsteiger?

Repräsentative Grüße aus der PHP ecke


----------



## Gabi (26. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *X ist eigentlich der WIndowmanagerserver , hast du keine Grafik auf der Kiste ? *



Aber natürlich habe ich eine Grafik auf meiner Kiste. GeForce 5200 und die funktioniert
mittlerweile prima!

Und ich benutze den KDE.

Gabi


----------



## JoelH (26. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

komisch. kanns leider nicht ausprobieren da ich lineadk schon installiert hab und irgendwie die sourcen wieder gelöscht hab. Vielleicht fehlen die x-libs irgendwelcher Art kannst ja mal gucken welche Librarys du schon installiert hast und welche nicht. Wenn du SuSE benutzt, gell das tust du, dann kannste das im Yast gucken was da so an RPMs installiert sind.

was anderes, warum installierst du die xxx.src.rpm 's ? Brauchst du doch gar nicht, die sind doch zum selbstbasteln. Einfach die normalen saugen, die lassen sich einfacher installieren.


----------



## Gabi (26. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *was anderes, warum installierst du die xxx.src.rpm 's ? Brauchst du doch gar nicht, die sind doch zum selbstbasteln. Einfach die normalen saugen, die lassen sich einfacher installieren. *


Uuups, na Du bist gut!  
Jetzt komm ich mit dem System ansich noch nicht ganz klar und dann sollte ich mir was selber basteln? 
Ich bin doch noch total am Anfang, vom selbstbasteln keine Rede.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (26. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

dann achte darauf dass das rpm File kein src mit drin hat


----------



## zoku2020 (10. September 2004)

@all
Hoi leutz
Ich hab mir nach einer etwas älteren Diskusion über das Linux/Windows Dilemma mal genau angeguckt, wie die Leute auf Linux und Windows reagieren und wo die Unterschiede bzw. Vor- und Nachteile liegen.

Tatsache ist: Ob man nun Windows oder Linux nutzt ist einem selbst überlassen. Wer Windows nicht nutzen will, muss dies nicht. Dasselbe gilt für Linux.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass meine Freunde (mit zwei Ausnahmen) immer mit Stöhnen und Verachtung auf Linux reagieren. Das war genau so als WinXP auf den Markt kam. Es hieß immer "XP? Das spioniert nur und ist total e!" oder "XP? Das is doch n neues NT! Das is doch voll e da läuft doch nix drauf...!"
1. Ich habe noch nie einen Beweiß für die Win-Spionage gefunden (ich halte es auch für sehr unwarscheinlich, dass XP wirklich spioniert)
2. Warum zum Henker benutzen die jetzt alle XP oder 2000?

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Leute nur Angst vor dem haben, was sie nicht kennen. (Wie war das noch mit der "Erdscheibe"? )

Die Unterschiede zwischen Win und Linux sind meinen Erfahrungen nach inzwischen eher geschrumpft. (Bis auf Sachen, wie das Installieren und sowas...)
Unter Windows ist es (fast) unmöglich Anpassungen des Systems vorzunehmen, das hängt aber in erster Linie damit zusammen, dass Windows einfach nich in der Lage ist das zu verkraften. Ich hab in Windows mal meine SHELL gewechselt (zu mindest nannten die das so).
Das ging dermaßen in die Hose, dass hinterher garnichts mehr lief.

Naja... Im großen und ganzen hat mich nur eins geschockt, was Unterschiede zwischen Win und Linux angehen: In der Registry von Windows sind haufenweise Elemente, die ich sonst nur von Linux kannte
Tatsache ist, dass Windows anscheinend einen Teil der Linux-Technologie (wenn man das so nennen kann)  für sich verwendet. Das sollte auch andersrum gehen meine ich.

Linux ist halt kein Userfreundliches System, solange der User nicht bereit ist, den PC als komplexes Multifunktionswerkzeug zu betrachten und nicht als Schreibmaschiene mit Taschenrechnerfunktion. Windows *ist* für DAU! Viele meiner Bekannten können mit großen Schwierigkeiten. Programme unter Win installieren. Als mal eine Installation nicht funktioniert hat, weil die CD zu kaputt für das CD-Laufwerk war, musste ich erst meinen Brenner freigenben und das Programm über Netzwerk installieren. (da kann ein normaler Windows-User nicht!)

Fazit: Ob Win Oder Lin ist egal, solange es die Anforderungen des Users erfüllt.

@"Linuxfeinde"
1. Es gibt unter Linux (fast) nichts, was es nicht gibt
2. Mein PC läuft 3 mal so schnell wie unter Windows... bei wem das nicht so ist, der hat einen Fehler gemacht irgendwo.
3. Meine Maus und Tastatur laufen auch ohne extra Programme Problemlos.
4. Ich hba noch kein Spiel nicht zum Laufen bekommen mit Ausnahme von Ragnarok Online und der NeoCron2 Beta.
5. http://www.sourceforge.net
6. http://www.google.com
7. (scherz)

@"Windowsfeinde"
1. Win is sinnvoll, wenn man keinen Plan von nix hat (ey... ich war auch mal so einer, und es ist echt keine Schande, was anderes als PCs gut zu finden und sich desshalb nicht mit denen zu befassen!)
2. Ich hab grad vor einer Minute mal wieder meinem Dad mit Windows geholfen und ich muss sagen, man muss da viel weniger nachdenken, als bei Linux.
3. 4.
4. Meckert nicht so viel über Windows. Niemand zwingt Euch es zu nutzen, oder?


Alles in allem würd ich mal wieder Sagen: Jedem das seine ^^

Sollte ich jemandem zu nah getreten sein entschuldige ich mich dafür. Es war nicht meine Absicht.
@Gabi: Ich habe ganz vergessen, was ich dir sagen wollte ^^.
Das was du am Anfang beschrieben hast ist utopisch. Es ist das Perfekte Betriebssystem. Windows, Linux und auch MacOS sind noch *weit* davon entfernt so zu werden. Gerade Windows mit seinen unzähligen Ecken und Kanten ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass ein Betriebssystem, so gut es auch sein mag, nicht Perfekt ist und nur für einen bestimmten Anwendungsbereich, geeignet ist. Zu Gimp: Ich hasse es! Es ist trotz umgewöhnung kein Stück zur effizienten Graphikbearbeitung geeignet!  Aber Linux ist glaub ich auch eher zum Programmieren gedacht als zum Malen...


----------



## JohannesR (10. September 2004)

> Ich habe noch nie einen Beweiß für die Win-Spionage gefunden (ich halte es auch für sehr unwarscheinlich, dass XP wirklich spioniert)
Doch, Windows XP hat spioniert. Das ist erwiesen. Zumindest hat es ohne den Nutzer in Kenntnis zu setzen Daten uebermittelt. Das wuerde ich als Spionage betrachten.

> Warum zum Henker benutzen die jetzt alle XP oder 2000?
2000 != XP, und das wird wohl vor allem daran liegen, dass Windows bei ziemlich jedem neuen PC dabei ist, ob man will oder nicht. Meistens ist es sogar vorinstalliert. Da nutzt Windows das Desktop-Fast-Monopol ein bisschen aus. 

> Die Unterschiede zwischen Win und Linux sind meinen Erfahrungen nach inzwischen eher geschrumpft. (Bis auf Sachen, wie das Installieren und sowas...)
Das wuerde ich nicht vollstaendig unterstuetzen; es ist sicher wahr, dass man, wenn man will, sich Windows-XP-Feeling auf den Linux-Desktop holen kann, und niemand, der nicht will, braucht heute noch eine Shell um sein System bedienen zu koennen. KDE und Gnome sei dank. Dennoch ist die Installation von Linux immer noch komplizierter als die von Windows (behaupte ich mal). Andererseits ist die Bedienung von Windows, wenn man wirklich produktiv Arbeiten will, grausam. Ohne eine vernuenftige Konsole kann ich mir das zumindest nicht mehr vorstellen.

>Unter Windows ist es (fast) unmöglich Anpassungen des Systems 
> vorzunehmen, das hängt aber in erster Linie damit zusammen, dass 
> Windows einfach nich in der Lage ist das zu verkraftenf.
Schlimm genug. Ausserdem ist es Closed Source, das duerfen, in meinen Augen, der Hauptgrund sein.

> Naja... Im großen und ganzen hat mich nur eins geschockt, was 
> Unterschiede zwischen Win und Linux angehen: In der Registry von 
> Windows sind haufenweise Elemente, die ich sonst nur von Linux kannte
> Tatsache ist, dass Windows anscheinend einen Teil der 
> Linux-Technologie (wenn man das so nennen kann)  für sich verwendet. 
> Das sollte auch andersrum gehen meine ich.
Nein, ich glaube ich verzichte. Eigentlich wurde jede wichtige Technologie unter Linux nachgebaut oder neu Erfunden, ich wuesste nicht, was ich misse.
Aber z.B. der TCP-Stack von Windows ist im original von BSD.


> Linux ist halt kein Userfreundliches System, solange der User nicht bereit 
> ist, den PC als komplexes Multifunktionswerkzeug zu betrachten und nicht 
> als Schreibmaschiene mit Taschenrechnerfunktion.
Doch! Absolut. Siehe Knoppix. Wenn man ein System erstmal ordentlich eingerichtet hat kann jeder Dau es bedienen. 

> Fazit: Ob Win Oder Lin ist egal, solange es die Anforderungen des Users erfüllt.
Nunja, man koennte noch ueber die Vermarktungspolitik streiten, aber im grossen und ganzen...

> 2. Mein PC läuft 3 mal so schnell wie unter Windows... bei wem das nicht so ist, der hat einen Fehler gemacht irgendwo.
Das geht aber noch schneller, wenn man will.

> 2. Ich hab grad vor einer Minute mal wieder meinem Dad mit Windows 
> geholfen und ich muss sagen, man muss da viel weniger nachdenken, als
> bei Linux.
Nunja... Find ich nicht. Immer wenn ich Windows bedienen muss aerger ich mich fuerchterlich damit rum, weil es so verdammt unkomfortabel ist... 

> 4. Meckert nicht so viel über Windows. Niemand zwingt Euch es zu nutzen, 
> oder?
Doch, mein Chef... Zum Glueck nur selten. 

> Zu Gimp: Ich hasse es! 
Ich auch, aber Gimp 2.0 geht eigentlich...  Grosses Pro: Es ist kostenlos, legal kostenlos!


----------

